# pH & eH...anyone using the meters marketed towards "gardeners"?



## snoman701 (Feb 18, 2017)

They only cost $30-$50, so I'm less than optimistic...but wanted to see if anyone has had any luck with them. Readily available on Ebay and such.

If not, is there a lab grade pH & eH meter that won't break the bank?


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 19, 2017)

I do not know. I got two cheap PH meters on ebay. Both of them chinese, and both of them not working. I guess that if one need tool to work with high value stuff or with dangerous chemicals it pays to invest more and buy proper stuff. Ounce of gold is worth much more than cheap ph meter and value of your health surpass all of that.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2017)

patnor1011 said:


> I do not know. I got two cheap PH meters on ebay. Both of them chinese, and both of them not working. I guess that if one need tool to work with high value stuff or with dangerous chemicals it pays to invest more and buy proper stuff. Ounce of gold is worth much more than cheap ph meter and value of your health surpass all of that.




Good point...I am actually more interested in eH. I can use pH papers.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2017)

Is Milwaukee a reasonable brand? I'd rather not go all the way to Mettler Toledo or Beckman.

Although I do have Mettler Toledo analytical balance/moisture meter....love that thing!


----------



## Iggy-poo (Feb 19, 2017)

For most purposes, paper test strips are more convenient and saves wear and tear on good equipment.
Hydrion Papers occasionally come up for auction on fleabay. Buy a good meter and keep it stored away except when you need it for double-checks and calibration.


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, but to my knowledge you cannot measure ORP with test strips. 

I have an assortment of pH paper


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 19, 2017)

And, in the process of learning my way around, having a meter would really help me understand why I might be having difficulty. 

The educational aspect is the most motivating aspect.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 20, 2017)

If it helps Sno, I've not used an ORP meter in 6 years of refining. I'm about to have a need for one but I think you've probably got a way to go before it becomes a requirement over the basics.

Jon


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks Jon...it does, but the pH meter I'd be using more for my gardening (literally soil testing, not marijuana)

The ORP, more because my interest in this is not only being able to run the processes, but also understand the processes from a textbook point of view. While having a handful of gold is still cool, and something I didn't expect to be doing (figured I'd just concentrate on silver)...there's still a very nerd-esque part of me that insists I have a greater understanding of what's happening. You've gotta understand, if I could have a mass spec, FTIR & XRF....all in my garage....I would! But then I'd probably be playing with supercritical fluids too (I have most of the supplies, but not the analytical lab to back it up).

Plus, ORP is the one that offers the ability to automate. Which would be AWESOME for one of my silver processes. If the oxidizer dips too low, it stops passivating and starts attacking base metal.


----------



## Smack (Feb 20, 2017)

Bluelab makes a nice PH pen for somewhere in the $90 range. Home Depot has the real cheep ones to test soil. Check out a grow store if you want something a little nicer.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 25, 2017)

Well, ended up buying an Oakton. The meter itself was $30, but I imagine the probe will be around $400...haven't checked in to it yet.

Also bought a Mettler Toledo AT-201 for $25, but wont know if it works until i can find a new AC adapter for it. I sure do hope so, if it does it's one step closer to having the ability to set up a fire assay lab. .01 mg resolution...woo hoo.


----------

